# Stirling - Park and ride



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Does anyone know if there is parking for motorhomes at Stirlings Park and Ride car parks?

I Emailed Stirling council but got no reply!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Not sure Selstrom but I'm passing it tomorrow so I'll swing by and have a look. I'll let you know tomorrow.


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Noticed the signs for this the other day - if its the same place they used when it was Historic Scotlands open day (Prudential Insurance, Craigforth just of the m/way) then the answer is yes as we used it - if not then not sure.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Just been to the Castleview Park and Ride for you and had a look. There are no signs anywhere saying you can't so I had a word with the man in the office. He said you can only park up till 19:30 and not overnight.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Just been to the Castleview Park and Ride for you and had a look. There are no signs anywhere saying you can't so I had a word with the man in the office. He said you can only park up till 19:30 and not overnight.


How nice of you!


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hobbyfan said:


> How nice of you!


gives you a cosy glow


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Thankyou for the information, Stirling council should reward you for doing their job.


----------

